# Memories



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Special to get the videos to watch again. Don't rule out King's, even if only part of them copy it would be worth the attempt.


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

That would be awesome!! What a great memory to see again!


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

I sure enjoyed watching the only video of Brandy (I posted a while back), it brought back so many memories. Please share your videos with us. I'd love to see Casey, Rowdy and I hope King.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

*Rowdy at his first agility run through*

My bridge boy getting healthier and happier by the day in these run taken sometime in the Fall of 2002 - he started trialing in April 2003. His coat might still be in rough shape in these videos but his heart shines through.

I need to go through multiple conversions so the quality has dropped off a bit


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Sharon that is wonderful.. How nice to have those memories!


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

That is plenty good quality. Glad you had them backed up. I have digitized a few ancient 8mm reel to reel from the early days. My grandma and grandpa live on. They are not as good as yours but the memories are saved.


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

That was fun to watch!! I thought the quality looked great!!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Well, the internet at the hotel is sucking right now... So I cannot watch the youtube, but I am going to later. I can not imagine how special it is to have these memories, thank you for sharing with us!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Thanks all  

He taught me so much and we had an amazing journey together. I miss him.

I cannot seem to get the obedience run into a format that can be uploaded (vob format that I can convert to avi, but then something prevents it from opening in my video software programs).


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Great video! Thanks for sharing. 

Are your obedience runs on VHS? I just bought a converter that goes from the player into my computer and watched the video as it recorded on my computer.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm sure people who do agility may see everything that needs work, but to me that was pure pleasure to watch you two working together and he was enjoying it.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Sunrise said:


> I cannot seem to get the obedience run into a format that can be uploaded (vob format that I can convert to avi, but then something prevents it from opening in my video software programs).


So you have trouble opening .vob to convert to .avi? If you double click on the VIDEO_TS folder you should see 6 files. The one you want to choose is the VTS_01_1.VOB You should be able to drag and drop that into your software program.

Hope that helps?


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

GoldenCamper said:


> So you have trouble opening .vob to convert to .avi? If you double click on the VIDEO_TS folder you should see 6 files. The one you want to choose is the VTS_01_1.VOB You should be able to drag and drop that into your software program.
> 
> Hope that helps?


Thanks 
There is a menu, then 2 additional .VOB files. The middle VOB file allowed me to create the agility runs (Casey's will be this weekend I think). The final VOB just has black once converted for over 10 minutes, while the first is the menu. The middle (I think it was the _1) seemed to have ended - was I too impatient LOL ?


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Cool  What file extension did it use? My video software does not recognize the VOB so I need to run it through a converter first



DNL2448 said:


> Great video! Thanks for sharing.
> 
> Are your obedience runs on VHS? I just bought a converter that goes from the player into my computer and watched the video as it recorded on my computer.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

I use a Pinnacle Dazzle capture card to get VHS or Hi8 camcorder tapes onto the computer. That leaves me with a folder I named for the video. I open that to get to the VIDEO_TS folder. The VTS_01_1.VOB in that folder is the only one needed and the one you want to convert.

What software are you using?


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I was using Corel VideoStudio once converted to an AVI - I used Videopad for the conversion to .avi -

I am unsure of the software my friend used to get it from VHS to DVD but she mentioned it was a self enclosed unit.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

I am not familiar with either of those programs, darn it all. I do think you should be able to use the .VOB file in Corel without the conversion to .AVI though. Somehow there must be a way, but I'm afraid I can't help anymore, not familiar with that program, sorry.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I'm of no help with the video problems, but watching the video was fun! 
Rowdy exuded pure joy nad happiness.


----------

